# Water pump



## hitekrdnk48 (Mar 30, 2014)

My wife and I have purchased a 100 year old remodeled farm house. It has a second water well were the old milk house used to be. It has a hand pump on it that is beyond repair. Any ways I want to get it into working condition again. What would be a good hand pump to get?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

How deep is the well and how far down to the water?


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

is the metal wore out or just the leathers on the pump ? leathers can be replaced .


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

before you start buying all kinds of stuff - get the water tested .... send a dip container down the bore hole (see if that is still open) .... your county should be able to test it ....


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> get the water tested


I would wait on this. You can always chlorinate the well if you have a way to pump it out. Like said above we need more info. How big is the pipe? Is there a well casing (big pipe) with a smaller pipe going down inside the big pipe? Is it open so you can drop a weighted string down to see how deep it is and how far until you hit the standing water?


----------



## hitekrdnk48 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok, I got the pipe pulled this morning. It's 35ft long with about 1 1/2ft above ground. The pipe is 1 1/4" and has some rust through near the top by the pump. The bottom 3-4ft was wet. The pump it self seems to be frozen up with corrosion. As far as water quality I wont be testing it until I get a working pump going. As stated if the water has issues I can treat it with bleach or just use it for the garden which we will have on this property next year. I'm going to cap off the well for now to keep anything else from getting into it. As far as I can tell I think I should replace everything. Just want opinions on a high quality replacement.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

One trick about this site is to go to the very bottom of the page of a thread you are interested in and you will find links to similar threads.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

With only the one 1-1/4" pipe they must have been drawing it up with a shallow well pump. But maybe the water level dropped because now it it too far to suck up with a shallow well pump (about 25 to 30 foot max). When you say you pulled the pipe I assume you pulled it from a larger metal casing? If the well only has 3 to 4 feet of standing water it would likely have to drawn from slowly to keep it from going dry (or is the well actually deeper and that is just how far the inner pipe went down?). Unused wells often seal themselves up so they will no longer work.


----------



## hitekrdnk48 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes I pulled it from a larger metal casing. The previous owner had said that they got it working about 10 years ago but never used it. This old well is about 300ft. from the current well that feeds the house. The well for the house is 65ft. deep and has great water. I'm going to drop a line down and get a measurement of the old well.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

So how did this project work out?


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

I would take a look at practical preppers.com. This is the hand pump I will be getting in the future.


----------



## hitekrdnk48 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry I forgot about this post. Anyways the well measures out to about 50ft deep so I know that the original pipe didn't go all the way down the well. I haven't done anything else with the well due to being in our heavy lake effect snow season. Come spring I will work with it more. I have talked to a ex Amish neighbor who does well drilling and he believes the well will be usable.


----------

